# NOR - Norwood Systems



## System (10 April 2011)

Monteray Mining Group Limited (MRY) was formerly known as Monteray Group Limited.

Monteray Mining has recently acquired a portfolio of Western Australian mining tenements prospective for gold and has raised $3,500,000 pursuant to a Replacement Prospectus dated 25 November 2010 which closed on 11 February 2011 by the issue of up to 17,500,000 Shares at an issue price of $0.20 per Share.

The funds raised under the offer will be used to progress exploration on the projects and to evaluate new resources project opportunities.

http://www.monteraymining.com.au


----------



## springhill (25 July 2012)

*Re: MRY - Monteray Mining Group*

*ADDITIONAL BURKINA FASO GOLD PORTFOLIO ACQUISITION

* Monteray to acquire additional Burkina Faso gold portfolio in prospective Birimian terrain
 5 highly focussed permits covering 762 km²
 All permits owned 100% or subject to options to acquire 100%
 Advanced targets defined by completed geochemistry; evidence of significant recent artisanal activity
 Appointment of Director with 20+ years of Burkina Faso gold exploration experience

It's late, here is the rest. Will get back to MRY another night.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120724/pdf/427kdcrxkfg9fy.pdf


----------



## Miner (15 February 2013)

*Re: MRY - Monteray Mining Group*



springhill said:


> *ADDITIONAL BURKINA FASO GOLD PORTFOLIO ACQUISITION
> 
> * Monteray to acquire additional Burkina Faso gold portfolio in prospective Birimian terrain
>  5 highly focussed permits covering 762 km²
> ...




Hi Sprin Hill
I saw a massive rights issue from MRY to SI at 5 cents.
Ironically the fund manager has also track records of AZM and GRM. There are too many promising small gold explorers .
Basically there is only 0.5 M left in cash and company is seeking cash through fund raising but I reckon the fund will be soon dried up through first stage of RC drilling.
What your research says on this scrip - very low volume

Regards

Barun


----------



## System (12 June 2015)

On June 12th, 2015, Monteray Mining Group Limited (MRY) changed its name and ASX code to Norwood Systems Limited (NOR).


----------



## pixel (24 November 2016)

Cup 'n' Handle or Saucer?
I know it's more commonly recognised after a rise and pullback, but I find it can also develop after a consolidation period coming off lt Lows. I bought yesterday and some more today.


----------

